# Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren.


----------



## Quappenqualle (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Wenn ich die Zahlen so lese, fällt mir gleich ein neuer Werbespruch ein:


Anglerboard...was sonst?!


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Quappenqualle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Zahlen so lese, fällt mir gleich ein neuer Werbespruch ein:
> 
> 
> Anglerboard...was sonst?!


 Erst einmal aus Boardi Sicht 
|good: |good: |good: |good: |good: |good:  

Und aus Sicht als Sprachrohr von einem Partner vor Ort 
|good: |good: |good: |good: |good: |good:


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

PS:
Dazu kommen monatlich dann noch ca. 30.000 Besucher beim Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) und ca. 150.000 bei www.Angeltreff.org, die sollte man ja auch nicht vergessen.

Also insgesamt auf allen Seiten über 1 Million Besucher im Monat.


----------



## Luzifer (1. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Was soll man dazu noch sagen Anglerboard ist wie eine Großfamilie man schreibt seine Erlebnisse, schreit um Hilfe egal welches Problem ,Diskutieren und Fachsimpelt es ist für jeden was da bei.
Hut ab!!!!!    |stolz:    #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Dazu kommen monatlich dann noch ca. 30.000 Besucher beim Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) und ca. 150.000 bei www.Angeltreff.org, die sollte man ja auch nicht vergessen.
> 
> Also insgesamt auf allen Seiten über 1 Million Besucher im Monat.



Irre schön diese Entwicklung...#6& für UNS ALLE kommt was bei rum ob an Informationen/Meinungen/Techniken/Erlebnissberichte/Boardferkelfahndung etc. einfach ein Super Forum...#6
Wünschte mir nur gerade dass auch nur ein Teil von mind.25% an der Umfrage teilnehmen würde 
"WELCHE STERNZEICHEN haben ANGLER"|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> Wünschte mir nur gerade dass auch nur ein Teil von mind.25% an der Umfrage teilnehmen würde


Das können ja nur Mitglieder und keine Besucher.


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

da fällt mir nur eins ein --->>> #r  <<<--- #6 
und wenn ich denke die Entwicklung wird immer schneller gehen je bekannter es wird ! vor wenigen Wochen erst wurde der 10000. boardie begrüßt - nun sinds schon über 15000. #h 
mich würde ja echt mal interessieren was doc da an Rechner für rumstehen hat für diese enormen Zahlen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> mich würde ja echt mal interessieren was doc da an Rechner für rumstehen hat für diese enormen Zahlen ....


Mit der Technik kenne ich mich nicht so aus, ich weiss nur dass er immer wieder neue Hardware braucht, umd das alles vernünftig am Laufen zu halten.


----------



## Kurzer (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Hammer, mal ganz ehrlich! Wie viel User sind in Summe im Board angemeldet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Kannst Du ganz unten sehen auf der Forumstartseite.
Momentan sind es 16.924.


----------



## dorschhai (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Was mich interessieren würde, wie viele User davon sind aktiv und posten ab und an mal?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Inaktive User (kein Posting ,innerhalb eines Jahres nicht erkannt (also angemeldet) an Board) bekommen eine Mail und werden gelöscht, wenn sie diese nicht beantworten. 
Um die 70% der User haben schon geschreiben (bei täglich mehr als 20 Neuanmeldungen gibts da nie ne 100%ig genaue Zahl).


----------



## Mefotom (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Hallo,

ich bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei, aber das AB ist ne echt tolle Sache.

Mal abgesehen von einigen Nörglern, wie in einigen der letzten Threads.

Aber die gibt es überall.

Ich jedenfalls finde hier kann man einiges über neues und altes aus der Angelszene erfahren und auch weitergeben.


Macht weiter so. Die Mod´s machen ne wirklich tolle Arbeit.

Muss auch mal gesagt werden. Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> Macht weiter so. Die Mod´s machen ne wirklich tolle Arbeit.


Ich denke dafür kann ich mich im Namen aller Mods bedanken.
Also:
 D A N K E ! !


----------



## Mefotom (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Hallo Thomas9904,

keine Ursache.

An alle, UNTERSTÜTZT die Mod´s bei der Arbeit,denn WIR ALLE wollen noch lange was vom AB haben.

Grüsse Thomas

P.S. SO JETZT GEHE ICH MAL EINEN METERHECHT FANGEN.


----------



## bacalo (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Nicht nur wegen den vielfältigen Themen ist 
www.anglerboard.de
in den Top 10 meiner Favoriten.

#6 Lob und #6 Anerkennung an allen Verantwortlichen und Mitwirkenden #6 .


bacalo


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

nich mehr lange und boardie Nr. 20.000  wird sich anmelden ....
Respekt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Jo, noch so drei bis vier Tage ))


----------



## Fitti (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Egal was man hat: Hier wird Dir in jeder Lebenslage geholfen :m 
Bin froh Mitglied des AB zu sein |stolz: 

Allen Mods und die, die auch so helfen fetten#r  und ein riesen DANKESCHÖN


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Aus der Statistik ersehe ich aber auch, daß der Aug.2006 wohl richtig schlechtes Wetter hatte! 

heute:
Themen: 82.428, Beiträge: 1.281.844, Mitglieder: 19.949

Jetzt stimmt die Anzahl der Beiträge in der Suchfunktion (600.000)  ja schon um mehr als Faktor 2 nicht mehr :m
Vorsorglich könnte man ja mal ca. 2 Mio eintragen ...


----------



## Drillinge (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Jedesmal , wenn es die zeit erlaubt, schaue ich mich hier im AB um und versuche mir ein paar tips u tricks abzulauschen |supergri 

Für jemand  der ,der familie zu liebe ,nicht all zu offt ans wasser kommt ist das hier wenigstens ein trostpflaster.

Macht weiter so.:m


----------



## Ronen (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> Also insgesamt auf allen Seiten über 1 Million Besucher im Monat.



Das spricht einfach für sich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> > Also insgesamt auf allen Seiten über 1 Million Besucher im Monat.
> 
> 
> 
> Das spricht einfach für sich!


Jo, vor allem weils inzwischen nur auf dem Anglerboard schon 1 Million unique user pro Monat sind :--)))

Das andere waren ja die Zahlen vom Januar diesen Jahres)

PS:
Die 20.000 (Mitglieder) werden wohl schon morgen fallen)))


----------



## Aali-Barba (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> *November 2006
> *Neue Mitglieder im November: 1.145 (Schnitt/Tag: 38,2)
> Neue Themen im November: 1.905 (Schnitt/Tag: 63,5)
> Neue Beiträge November: 32.470 (Schnitt/Tag: 1.082,4)


 

Ließe sich auch etwas kritischer sehen und erklärt auch einige Vorgänge und Entwicklungen der letzten Zeit.

Wenn von den grob 39 neuen Membern schonmal 3 an einem Tag über ein Fangbild herfallen und der Thread dann 300 Beiträge am Abend hat, in denen man sich die Köppe einkloppt und daran gekoppelt nochmals 7 neue Threads hängen, von denen dann 2 die schon 2000 mal erfolglos abgehandelte Grundsatzfrage abhandeln und 5 ein Abgesang alter Forenmitglieder sind, denen nun endgültig der Kragen geplatzt ist, dann ist das nicht unbedingt immer ein zu feiernder Erfolg.


----------



## Hamburgspook (1. März 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Moin Thomas,

mich interessiert einmal wieviele Unique Visits www.angleboard.de hat.

Viele Grüße
Markus

PS Macht weiter so


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Kann ich Dir nur die Zahlen von 2006 nennen:
Pro Monat ca. 1 Million UniqueUser mit ca. 12 Millionen PageImpressions


----------



## Hamburgspook (1. März 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Supi, danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Gern geschehen.


----------



## Patrick S. (16. März 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich kann mich den Loben nur anschließen. Bin zwar erst seit ein paar Monaten dabei, kann und will das AB nicht mehr missen. Es gibt einfach kein besseres Forum in Deutschland.
Hier hat man viele User die eigentlich auf alle Fragen eine Antwort wissen.
Macht bloß weiter so und bleibt uns noch lange lange erhalten.


----------



## Pirat (1. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ptri Heil!
Die Zahlen sind schon beeindruckend. Ich war schon lange auf der Suche nach einer guten Anglerseite im Net und hier hab ich sie gefunden. Tolle Beiträge und nette Leute im Chat, was will man mehr. Auch für mich als Norwegenfan ist was dabei. Prima, macht weiter so!!! Ich bin froh mit dabei zu sein!|stolz: #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> Auch für mich als Norwegenfan ist was dabei.


Seit *http://www.Norwegen-Portal.de* am Netz ist, noch mehr als ohnehin schon)
Denn da findest Du das gesammelte "Wissen" aus Anglerboard.de, Anglerpraxis.de und Angeltreff.org *PLUS* eine Menge an Artikeln welche die fleisigen "Macher" extra geschrieben haben!


----------



## Patrick S. (6. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich frage mich immer nur ob sich das rechnet. Ich gehe mal davon aus das es heißt umso mehr User auf der Seite sind ( was man ja anhand der Beiträge belegen kann ) mehr Geld von den Werbefirmen gibt, oder liege ich da falsch???


----------



## Pirat (6. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Recht vielen Dank, Thomas9904. Habe mich da mal rein geklickt und war echt überrascht was da für Detailwissen drin steht. Also nochmal Danke für den Tip!!!


----------



## Patrick S. (9. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich frage mich wann das ein Ende hat mit den Usern...wenn das wirklich so weitergeht sind bald alle Angler hier vereint, und das finde ich große Klasse...

Also ans Team...passt schön auf denn die Anzahl der Beiträge und damit die Datenmengen werden auf kurz oder lang sicherlich nicht abreißen. Weiter so...RESPEKT !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> Ich frage mich wann das ein Ende hat mit den Usern...


Wir uns auch )


----------



## Patrick S. (10. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Naja so lange das Board noch genug Kapazität hat sehe ich da kein Problem...

Ich habe mal gelesen das Angeln nach Fußball und Tennis die beliebteste Freizeitbeschäftigung ist. Sollte das wirklich so sein dann kommen noch eine ganze Menge User.
Ich bin zuversichtlich. Aber da sieht man doch wie gut der Ruf des AB ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> Ich habe mal gelesen das Angeln nach Fußball und Tennis die beliebteste Freizeitbeschäftigung ist


Soll sogar mehr aktive Angler als aktive Fussballer geben )))


----------



## Patrick S. (12. April 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soll sogar mehr aktive Angler als aktive Fussballer geben )))


 
Na mit solch einer Aussage wird das Board hier noch ganz andere Formen annehmen.


----------



## Pirat (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

*Wow, was für Zahlen! Ist hier schon ne gute Sache. Man bekommt Tips und Anregungen und kann sich mit anderen Anglern austauschen. Das ist das was ich wollte, als ich auf die Suche nach einem Internet-Angelforum gegangen bin. Ich muß sagen, ich bin bei der richtigen Stelle gelandet. Bin froh mit dabei zu sein! Der Pirat!!!:vik: |wavey: |stolz: *


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



Pirat schrieb:


> *Wow, was für Zahlen! Ist hier schon ne gute Sache. Man bekommt Tips und Anregungen und kann sich mit anderen Anglern austauschen. Das ist das was ich wollte, als ich auf die Suche nach einem Internet-Angelforum gegangen bin. Ich muß sagen, ich bin bei der richtigen Stelle gelandet. Bin froh mit dabei zu sein! Der Pirat!!!:vik: |wavey: |stolz: *


Ich glaube besser hätte man es nicht formulieren können.

|good:


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Die Flut an Neu-Mitgliedern scheint einfach nicht zu reißen...ich frage mich nur wann das Ende erreicht ist, denn wenn das so weiter geht, dann sind in ein paar Jahren die komplette Anglerschaft aus ganz Deutschland hier vertreten, und dazu kann man nur sagen...RESPEKT.


----------



## fette beute (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Die Flut an Neu-Mitgliedern scheint einfach nicht zu reißen...ich frage mich nur wann das Ende erreicht ist, denn wenn das so weiter geht, dann sind in ein paar Jahren die komplette Anglerschaft aus ganz Deutschland hier vertreten, und dazu kann man nur sagen...RESPEKT.



es wird immer nur über neue anhänger gesprochen..........und wieviele sind hier schon weggegangen..........|rolleyes


----------



## Nauke (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



fette beute schrieb:


> es wird immer nur über neue anhänger gesprochen..........und wieviele sind hier schon weggegangen..........|rolleyes



oder lesen nur noch?

Mitlerweilen fehlt mir schon der Trollvater, auch wenn wir uns nur gezofft haben.


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ja ok, da gebe ich euch beiden recht...aber ein forum ist doch auch dazu da um zu lesen und Informationen sammeln, oder???
Und weg gehen tuhen User immer, aber viele kommen auch zurück...trotzdem sind die Zahlen beeindruckend...vor allem aus dem Aspekt der Werbe-Einnahmen...


----------



## Nauke (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ja ok, da gebe ich euch beiden recht...aber ein forum ist doch auch dazu da um zu lesen und Informationen sammeln, oder???
> Und weg gehen tuhen User immer, aber viele kommen auch zurück...trotzdem sind die Zahlen beeindruckend...vor allem aus dem Aspekt der Werbe-Einnahmen...



Da hast auch du völlig recht.

Jedoch wenn aus einem Fachforum ein Laberforum wird und alle Kritiken als
Angriffe und nicht als "mal drüber nachdenken" betrachtet werden, denke ich
es ist vorbei mit der Usergemeinschaft.

Die Zahlen sind schon beeindrucken nur die Qualität gibt mir zu denken.

Dies hat aber nichts zu sagen, denn ich bin nur der ewige Nögler und nicht
ein leidenschaftlicher Boardie.#h


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



Nauke schrieb:


> Dies hat aber nichts zu sagen, denn ich bin nur der ewige Nögler und nicht
> ein leidenschaftlicher Boardie.#h



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!
Vielleicht besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung für Dich, auch wenn es mir persönlich schwer fällt das zu glauben. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntermaßen zu letzt.


----------



## Patrick S. (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



Nauke schrieb:


> Da hast auch du völlig recht.
> 
> Jedoch wenn aus einem Fachforum ein Laberforum wird und alle Kritiken als
> Angriffe und nicht als "mal drüber nachdenken" betrachtet werden, denke ich
> ...


 
Ich kann dein Aspekt gut nachvollziehen. Ich bekenne mich auch als Laberer...aber genau das führt dazu das sich Angler unter der Flagge des AB treffen...und sowas finde ich klasse...

Der Laber Teil ist doch nur ein Kleiner...das Hauptgebiet hier ist und bleibt das Angeln...
Aber sind Angler nicht auch Menschen die z.B. Fußball mögen, Fragen übers Auto haben, Gefühle zeigen wollen...???
Hier kann man alles unter einem Dach haben...von Angler für Angler...ich kenne keine andere Plattform wo sich Angler zu allen möglichen Lebensarten soviele Tips geben wie hier...
Als Angler ist man leider nicht nur am Wasser...jedenfalls nicht der Großteil sondern nimmt normal am Leben teil und da kommen dann einen auch Fragen die nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben...

Anglerboard beantwortet alle Fragen...einfach große Klasse...


----------



## Nauke (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!
> Vielleicht besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung für Dich, auch wenn es mir persönlich schwer fällt das zu glauben. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntermaßen zu letzt.



Siehst Saili, da ecken wir immer an.

Lies doch mal zwischen den Zeilen und du wirst sehen wir liegen gar nicht so
weit auseinander.

Aber dat schaffst du auch noch denn, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntermaßen zu letzt. #h


----------



## Nauke (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich kann dein Aspekt gut nachvollziehen. Ich bekenne mich auch als Laberer...aber genau das führt dazu das sich Angler unter der Flagge des AB treffen...und sowas finde ich klasse...
> 
> Der Laber Teil ist doch nur ein Kleiner...das Hauptgebiet hier ist und bleibt das Angeln...
> Aber sind Angler nicht auch Menschen die z.B. Fußball mögen, Fragen übers Auto haben, Gefühle zeigen wollen...???
> ...





Jepp,


völlig richtig.

Und gerade die PC Hilfe war hier ein Highlite für mich. Witze und Lustiges, super.

Laberforum, die tägliche Belustigungsplattform, macht spass.

Aber die richtige Fachqualität hat für meine Begriffe nachgelassen.

Gerade im Norwegenforum, Reiseberiche kommen meist nur noch in Selbstzensur, Gerätetips enden meist bei den Werbepartnern und die besten
Reiseziele dito..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Zu einigen Anmerkungen sage ich bewusst nix und lass den Leuten den Spass, wenn sie meinen das so zu brauchen. )

Zu den Fakten:
Es werden regelmäßig die inaktiven User gelöscht, bis jetzt schon über 6.000...


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Die Trend nach oben reist aber auch nicht ab und das muß ich sagen ist ziemlich beeindruckend...weiter so...!!!


----------



## Der Wobbler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich bin ein "Neuling" in Hinsicht des angeln und Tröötes ! Ich find es hier sehr "Familier" ! !!! Und.... es gibt in jeder Familie, Personen, mit denen man nicht, ein Bierchen trinken will !#t

Ich schätze diese Seite und ALLE Leute, die hier "rumwusseln" ! Man kann auch aus den dummsten Antworten - noch was positives finden !#6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Ich schätze diese Seite und ALLE Leute, die hier "rumwusseln" ! Man kann auch aus den dummsten Antworten - noch was positives finden !#6 #6 #6 #6 #6


 
|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Fakten:
> Es werden regelmäßig die inaktiven User gelöscht, bis jetzt schon über 6.000...


Inzwischen ca. 9.000.....


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

find das schon Krass das sich jeden Monat 2.000 Leute hier anmelden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ja, ist krass.
Zu den gelöschten inaktiven: 
Inzwischen über 12.000...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Das ist allerdings nicht so gut das so viele inaktiv sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Das ist ganz normal in jetzt 8 Jahren bei der Mitgliederzahl..
"Unnormal" ist nur, dass wir die auch löschen...


----------



## Gloin (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Klar erstmal ein großes Lob an die Mods#6
Auch wenn mir anfangs manche Themen auf die Nerven gingen, mittlerweile möchte ich die Diskussionen darum, ob bei der Shakespeare Sigma von anno dazumals das dritte Getriebeteil von links aus Stahl oder Grauguss ist (ne, angeldet&gerätefetischist) nicht mehr missen.
Oder die 14jährigen Barschjäger, die sich angeblich schon die dritte 300€+ Baitcaster kaufen wollen...

Aber abgesehen von der Unterhaltung könnte doch einee große Boardgemeinde sich auch zu einer ernsthaften Lobby für die Angler in GER entwickeln und vllt. ja eines Tages auch echte Lobbyarbeit leisten - Stichwort: Fischereiquoten, Kormoran etc.
Schließlich fühlt sich (glaube/hoffe ich) ja die Mehrheit der Angler auch irgendwie als Naturschützer.


----------



## melis (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Zunächst scheint Angelerboard nur der Deckname für eine Singlebörse zu sein.

Soviel zur Entwicklung.


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



melis schrieb:


> Zunächst scheint Angelerboard nur der Deckname für eine Singlebörse zu sein.
> 
> Soviel zur Entwicklung.


 
finde ich ein bisschen übertrieben! ( wenn sich mal ne frau hier anmeldet geht aber schon einiges ab! ) .
habe aber auch schon einige bordis kennen gelernt und kann nur gutes berichten. 
aber ich denke bei der anzahl der mitglieder wird häufig auch nur das negative beachtet anstatt auch mal die wirklich guten tipps der anderen wahr zu nehmen.
mir hat das board schon öfters weiter geholfen ( den ein oder anderen tip konnte ich auch schon geben ! und dafür soll es ja auch sein.
auf jeden fall an die betreiber macht weiter so!
grüße #6


----------



## Quappenqualle (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Hab durch Zufall heute wieder bestätigt bekommen, worin der Unterschied zwischen dem AB und dem Rest der Forenwelt so liegt...

Kleiner Tipp: Surft doch mal so'n bischen rum... es lohnt sich!|supergri

Ich hab mich jedenfalls köstlich amüsiert!!!|bigeyes|supergri|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## Joschitier (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Naja, meine Freundin ist hier auch im Board. Wir sind seit über fünf Jahren zusammen und hängen unsere Beziehung hier nicht an die große Glocke. Es ist wirklich lustig, was für PN´s bei ihr ankommen.

Erst gestern kam eine wirklich lustige PN - Zitat:
Ich heisse XXX, komme aus XXX, habe Arbeit und Hirn... Meld Dich mal!

Sorry, aber manche Männer machen sich nur lächerlich! Wenn es in den Mails dann wenigstens ums Angeln gehen würde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Da bei Anglern nur ca. 5% Frauen sind, ist halt der "Druck" auf diese naturgemäß etwas größer ;-)))


----------



## Joschitier (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Aber muss man sich deswegen so aufführen, als ob man "ein Stück saftiges Rindfleisch in einen ausgetrockneten Amazonas Nebenarm wirft"? :q

Ich meine, für mich als Freund ist es ja lustig solche PN´s zu lesen, aber ich habe schon einige Foren zu ernsthaften Themen gesehen, die aufgrund solchen Schwachsinns langsam aber sicher an Qualität verloren haben!

Mich persönlich nerven am meisten die "bösen, sarkastischen, ironischen" Antworten, wenn gerade jüngere oder neue Boardies Fragen stellen. Da kommen erstmal 20 Posts mit Dünnpfiff bevor mal einer die Frage konstruktiv beantwortet! Viele vergessen leider allzuoft, dass sie auch mal mit dem Angeln angefangen haben und wahrscheinlich auch nicht alles sofort wussten!

Mehr Toleranz zu anderen Ansichten würden somanchem Boardie gut tun!

Natürlich gibt es auch positive Entwicklungen, wie z.b. das Videoforum, welches z.B. durch Franz wirklich tolle Amateur-Beiträge hat. Gerade die Verwertung des Fisches usw finde ich gut! Ob Bierteig, Marinaden, etc sind doch sehr anregend!
Auch die teilweise entstehenden "Communities" die zu Gruppenurlauben führen, finde ich auch toll.

Aber wie bereits gesagt, zu viel sinnlos Trööts können einem sachlichen Forum auch qualitativ Schaden!


----------



## FelixSch (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich finde es manchmal auch wichtig, wenn man einen, der mit den Gepflogenheiten im Board nicht so vertraut ist, nett und freundlich zum Beispiel auf die Suche hinzuweisen, darauf, dass er/sie sich vielleicht einen geeigneteren Themenbereich aussuchen hätte können oder dass ein gewisser Schreibstil doch angebracht ist. Oder aber, dass es sich hier um ein Forum handelt, in dem es primär um unser Hobby geht.
Lieber man weist einmal so darauf hin, dass der/die Betreffende es versteht (das kann auch deutlich per PN sein, nicht unbedingt vor aller Augen), dann braucht er die selben Fehler nicht nochmal zu machen.
Wer hier dreimal aneckt, der hat vielleicht auch irgendwann keine Luste mehr aus das Board.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

ich sage nur DANKE UND WEITER SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bennie (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

ich finds amüsant, dass es nach 7 seiten diskussion nicht mehr um das eigentliche thema geht sondern nur noch darüber diskutiert wird , wie der andere diskutieren 
nicht übel nehmen, fiel mir nur bei einigen dauer-streitthemen auf


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

...dann mal wieder off-top....hehe thomas, statistik ist aber nicht gerade dein steckenpferd....da scheint die letzten 4 jahre(04/04-08/08) so einiges schief gelaufen zu sein....habe mir eben mal alles angesehen und zusammengerechnet...habe ja gerade zeit:q:q:q und da mich soetwas auf grund meines berufsstandes interessiert, bin ich erschuettert....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat....ist ja aber egal.......das AB ist ´ne super sache und verdient respekt und anerkennung....war eine super idee#6....macht weiter so, aber achtet darauf, dass die zahlen stimmen....

also....auf die næchsten jahre:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Keine Ahnung was Du wieder meinst meckern und/oder uns/mir vorwerfen zu müssen.

Zur Ermittlung der Zahlen:
Geht über die Statistikfunktion vom V - Bulletinsystem.

Wenn Du meinst die wäre fehlerhaft, setz Dich einfach mit denen in Verbindung.

Dass Zahlen abweichen (z. B. Benutzerzahl) liegt z. B. daran, dass bisher auch schon knapp 13.000 inaktive Mitglieder gelöscht wurden. 

Das gleiche gilt für Beiträge und Themen, bei denen aus verschiedensten Gründen auch immer wieder welche gelöscht werden müssen..


So hat halt jeder sein Hobby - meins ist angeln...


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich kann zu den Zahlen nur sagen das diese einfach atemberaubend sind. Was mir besonders gefällt ist einfach, egal wann man hier schreibt oder online ist, es sind auf jeden Fall Boardis mit online. Man ist also hier nie alleine.

Ich hoffe das das AB noch lange erhalten bleibt und die Zahlen weiter wachsen... weiter so !!!


----------



## boot (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Wenn es hier so ist soll meine Frau sich gleich wieder Abmelden lach.


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich glaube das wird überall so sein...das scheint das leidige Schicksal der Frauen zu sein. Da müssen die Frauen lernen sich zu wehren. Eigentlich schade.

Aber das gehört hier ja nun nicht wirklich zu Thema.


----------



## Tom78 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich bin gerade neu bei Anglerboard und finde es klasse was hier so alles angeboten wird.

Super sache weiter so!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Danke - Lob freut einen doch auch immer wieder ;-)


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Moin,

Ich sag dann auch nochmal was:
Ich bin ja erst seit letzem Jahr hier wirklich aktiv, und muss sagen, dass das Board wirklich Klasse ist.:m

Problem finde ich nur, dass teilweise Kommentare kommen, die Qualitativ wirklich unter aller Kanone sind.
Und das teilweise Kommentare kommen die völlig Schwachsinnig sind.
Aber diese zwei Punkte kommen in jedem Board vor, und sind aus meiner Sicht nicht zu verhindern.Außerdem tut ihr schon euer bestes Um das Forum zu verwalten und nicht gern gesehne Beiträge zu löschen, wo man wirklich nur RESPEKT sagen kann.

Ich finde "das Team" und "die Boardies" wirklich super und bin stolz mit dabei sein zu können.
Noch ein Lob: Finde es super, dass hier Treffen usw. organisiert werden.
Und es geht weiter:vik:: Wirklich toll, dass es hier um jede Art von Angeln geht.

Und noch eins:
Großartig, dass es hier auch andere Themenbereiche gibt, auch wenn sie nicht so wichtig zum angeln sind, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, Angler auch "machmal" nicht am angeln sind:q:q


LG Jan Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Auch Dir danke fürs Lob, das freut uns immer!!


----------



## wolly3 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Hallo,
ich find leider die Suchfunktion ziemlich schlecht. Jeder der sie schon mal benutzt hat, weiß, dass sie wirklich nicht zum finden von Threads im Forum geeignet ist.
Zum Beispiel soll mal versucht werden, Infos zu den CTS EST Blanks über die Suche zu finden.
Ich sollte man die Suche einschränken können, wie das bei Google ganz leicht möglich ist. Falls jemand nicht weiß wie das funktioniert, so kann zB nach Wortgruppen in exakter Abfolge und Schreibweise gesucht werden in dem man am Anfang und am Ende jeweils ein (") setzt. So zB für "Sportex Kev Sea Spin". Hier im AB funktioniert das leider nicht und bei der selben Suche werden mir alle Ergebnisse angezeigt, in denen ein einzelner Suchbegriff vorkommt. 
Ich hoffe das könnte man ändern. Würde sicher auch dazu führen, dass weniger Threads doppelt und dreifach auftauchen.

besten Gruß,
Wolly


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Tipp:
Bei sowas über Google suchen.
z. B. eingeben:
"KL Angelsport " Anglerboard


----------



## berhafr (15. März 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Seit ich in Internetforen lese, ist das Anglerboard das erste mir bekannte Forum, das durch Kennzeichnung von häufig falsch benutzten Worten zum besseren Verständnis der Postings beiträgt. Das zeigt, daß Ihr Mods auch in dieser Hinsicht Moderatoren seid. |bla:

Petri

Hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

@ DocSchokow:
Danke für den Tipp ;-)
Bin halt auch nicht so der Computer/Internettechniker....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



> Pinnst Du manchmal wichtige Beiträge im Forum?


Ja.
Mach also ruhig mal, ich bring sowas auch immer gerne im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)


----------



## Patrick S. (4. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Bin mal gespannt ob wir dieses Jahr die 100.000 Mitglieder Grenze schaffen. Sieht ja gut aus...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

hab mal ne frage an thomas....: du hast des hier ja gegründet oder? wie bist du auf die idee gekommen? find das hier hecht GROßE KLASSE  weiter so!!! wüsst ned was ich ohne AB machen sollten


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

@ fabi: 
Nein, gegründet hat es Dok, nicht ich.

@ SchindHSD: 
Wir haben ja schon lange über 100.00 angemeldete gehabt.
Da wir aber eben auch die inaktiven löschen (wir haben ja mit über 20.000 schon mehr inaktive gelöscht, als andere Foren überhaupt an Mitgliedern haben), wird das halt noch was dauern..

Bin auch gespannt obs dieses Jahr schon hinhaut..


----------



## Patrick S. (5. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich bin überzeugt...die Anziehungskraft des AB ist ungeschlagen.


----------



## tchuppa (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ja was soll man hier noch großartig hinzufügen ..

+ 
#6 Infos über Infos, ohne AB würde ich wohl möglich immernoch am gleichen Gewässer sitzen, könnte mich nicht über andere in der Umgebung informieren, würde warscheinlich in 2 Jahren noch rätseln welche Rolle ich mir nun kaufe und wüsste immernoch nicht, wie man den selbstgegossenen Pilker am besten lackieren kann 
#6Super Idee mit dem Fanshop und der Angelgeschäftauskunft
#6Tolle Informationen über Neuerscheinungen, Neueröffnungen und anderen Veranstaltungen
#6Super Ausgleich, da man neben dem ganzen Angelinformationen, sich auch mal auf die Witzecke stürzen kann oder über seinen Lieblingssportverein diskutieren kann
#6die Norwegenerfahrungberichte sind Klasse, man bekommt tolle Infos über Angelstellen, Boote, Haus etc..
#6Finde auch die Einteilungen nach Postleitzahl gut, würde aber personlich als Anregung/Wunsch auf ein anderes System tippen..
Wenn ich mir Tipps und Infos über andere Regionen holen möchte, finde ich es viel einfach wenn diese nach Bundesland und evtl. Landkreis geteilt sind.
#6Macht weiter so 
-
• auch ich bin schon oft an der Suchfunktion gescheitert |uhoh:
• viele sinnfreie Diskussionen werden immer und immer wieder aufgegriffen
• finde das die Liste mit Angelgeschäften die klasse Idee ist, würde mir aber noch mehr Geschäfte wünschen, weiß ja nicht wonach ihr die raussucht
• Würde mir viel mehr Videos in der Videoabteilung, beispielsweise Reisevideos wünschen
• werd ich mir bald einen Pulli aus dem Fanshop bestellen, wie siehts da mit einer Erweiterung aus ? z.B. andere Mützenmodelle oder z.B. einen Zipper ?


----------



## Bassey (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

@ Thomas:

Gehst du eigentlich noch einem Beruf nach oder reicht es durch die Werbung auch für dich und nicht nur für die Server? Ist keine Frage welche dich bloßstellen soll sondern eher um zu wissen ob aus einem Hobbyprojekt (ich denke somit fing es wohl an?) ein kleines Unternehmen entstehen kann...

Gruß

Bassey


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Wäre schön, wenn man "nur" noch das Anglerboard bräuchte..
Aber wir arbeiten dran.


----------



## williwurm (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

richtig thomas geaustens so will ich das haben  und alles mit goldener schleife  mfg willi


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn man "nur" noch das Anglerboard bräuchte..
> Aber wir arbeiten dran.



Hi,
hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht , wünsche euch aber das es mal nur noch das Anglerboard bedarf um über die Runden zu kommen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall schon soweit...sobald Internet an, geht es gleich ins Board...ohne AB geht es nicht mehr...man hat schon zuviele Kontakte aufgebaut...


----------



## Algon (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ja, über die eingeschränkte Suchfunktion habe ich mich auch schon einige Male geärgert - nämlich wenn Namenskürzel bestehend aus zwei Buchstaben von der Suche ausgeschlossen werden z.B. KL Angelsport / NB Angelsport usw...- nach KL / NB wird nicht gesucht, da zu kurz..... Finde dann mal einer Beiträge.... schier unmöglich!!!


 
eine Suche von Worten <3 Buchstaben ist schon möglich, auch hier. Nur sind es dann soviele Treffer, das es sinnlos ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Gucke mal. Iss ganz einfach. In der erweiterten Suche(!) den genauen Wortlaut(wenn man ihn denn weiss) in Anführungszeichen setzen und nur die Überschriften durchsuchen.:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=9252350

und

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=9252366

Und schon geht er.#6#6#6


----------



## Lorddoki (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Wenn ich soo die Zahlen lesen,also wie sich das Anglerboard in den Jahren entwickelt hat..

Respekt,alle nach Euch haben keine Chance..

Weiter soo
Wär ich bloß beim Anglerboard damals geblieben...
Schade...

PS: Gestern Abend hab ich mal den Dok besucht


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Das AB ist und bleibt eine Erfolgsstory...bisher gab es noch keinen Einbruch...


----------



## Blüsenfischer (8. März 2011)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Hallo Administrator,
 bin neugiering.

wie kriegt ihr die Arbeit im Netz eure richtige Arbeit im Leben und euer Privatleben unter einen Hut. 24h vorm Rechner, dann hat euch der PC vernetzt, siehe Tron der Filmklassiker.
Managerqalitäten habt ihr nach meiner meinung nach.
Ich ziehe mein wurmzerfressenden Zylinder vor euch,gutes Forum.

Ein Blüsen


----------



## Reborn84 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich bin zwar noch nicht so lange hier aber hier ist es echt toll ^^. 
MAn kann Stundenlang hier rumforschen. Und vor allem haben mir die Tipps sehr geholfen . 
Überwiegend nette Leute hier im Board. 

Hm ich will mir jetzt keine Feinde machen aber irgendwie vermisse ich hier so ne Art Chat wo man sich direkt unterhalten kann (einen oder mehrere spezifische Channels und nebenher im Forum unterwegs ist ^^.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

@ Reborn84, hier haste Deinen CHAT, nebenbei machste Dein Anglerboard in nem neuen Fenster uff und kannst machen wat die Regeln so zulassen ...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Reborn84 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Oh . Ok thx ^^


----------



## silviomopp (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Ich habe in der Zeit als AB -Mitglied viele neue und alte Bekannte gefunden. Über manches Posting muß man Schmunzeln, über andere nur den Kopfschütteln #d . Das es bei der Vielzahl von Mitgliedern zu Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommt , ist ja so sicher wie das amen in der Kirche. Ansonsten sag ich immer `` Gute Arbeit `´ an die Mod´s und Betreiber des Anglerboards. 

In diesem Sinne Petri |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Entwicklung vom Anglerboard"*

Immer dies Offtopic-Gestänkere.
Schade, dass manche Leue nicht sachlich bleiben oder sich an die akzeptierte und auch erklärten Regeln halten (wollen??) könnenu und dann andere drunter leiden müssen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=236075


> Zukünftig werden wir Themen, die nur dem Zweck dienen einen Streit zu schüren oder Unruhe in das Forum zu bringen, schließen. Wer sich streiten oder über das Anglerboard schlecht reden will, kann das tun (und wird das tun) aber bitte nicht mehr hier!
> 
> Wer einen ernsthaften Verbesserungsvorschlag hat oder ernstgemeinte Kritik mit dem Hinweis wie man es besser machen kann äußern will kann das tun, aber bitte im Richtigen Forum (Anregungen und Bugs).
> 
> Postings die nur dazu dienen, Entscheidungen von Mods zu diskutieren, dulden wir nicht mehr.


----------

